# My MAC for Playboy Haul, (most exspensive items I've ever bought.. O_O)



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2009)

Got them in the mail today, I'm soo exited..
I'm so happy I managed to find all 5 items even tho I got into MAC so late.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it's wasn't cheap, those 5 items (+ a backup of Bunny Pink lipstick & Playmate Pink Glitter cream) have cost me 500$..
Not sure if it's cheap or overpriced - but it's still alot of money... :/

Btw, How come I can't find the second collection in the MAC collections on here..?
Or is it just me who's blind..? lol..

Oh, and the seller was sooo kind to include a free Multi-purpose pencil in Pinkie..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And she said the pink pouch was a promotional item accompanied with the purchase of any two items of the three that were offered... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














And now a picture with the stuff from the year before this collection...
(I got 2 sets of the"old" set, but I forgot to include the second set when I took this picture.. )






A better look of the lipsticks..






A swatch of the glitter cream.. I got 2 of the BunnySheen, and I also had 2 of Playmate Pink.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So unfortunetly I can't swatch the lipsticks, or, yes I can.. But only the Bunny Pink..


----------



## darklocke (Jul 10, 2009)

omg, where did you find these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...OK, $500 was a little stiff, even for me. Gorgeous items though, I'd love to have them


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous,I wasnt into mac when this collection was out,but i wish i had been...wow


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys !
From Ebay, I think one lady who sold me 1 set is on here too, I know she was on Makeupalley...
Yeah, 500 is alot, and it sounds even worse when you calculate what it is in danish money.. lol..

I first really got into MAC in 2008-2009, so when these sets came out in 2003 and 2004, I feel lucky !!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2009)

+ The Bunnysheen, Pinkmate and Centerfold was a Japan Exclusive as far as I know...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 10, 2009)

oh wow! enjoy


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you very much ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Btw, does anyone know why I can't find the Second Playboy collection in the collections on here..?
I've looked 10 times now, lol....


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 10, 2009)

All I have to say is DO THAT!!! when you love it you love it!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, what a great haul!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!!! Enjoy! I wish they would release another Playboy collection again.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so much guys.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep looking at my new stuff.. Hahah..

Yeah me too Susanne, that would be awesome...
But would make me even more poor, hehe.. 

Would love to see Playboy lipglass and eyeshadows.. Would be so cute...



hey, btw... 
How does you guys use these: MAC PRO | M·A·C Pencils

Cause she gave me the Pinkie one for free...
I guess I could use it as a lipliner..
But I was wondering if anyone else had used these...?


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW amazing haul!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 10, 2009)

I am drooling!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 10, 2009)

enjoy your fabulousss playboy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 10, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! What a great find!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 11, 2009)

So jealous!!! I wish MAC would team up with them again.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww, thanks !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still can't believe it myself, it took me ages to find these last 3 things..!!
(Bunnysheen,  Centerfold & Pinkmate..)

barbie.doll: Yeah that would be amazing, but after 2 times they probably won't..


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 11, 2009)

Awesome haul, that is amazing! I really wish they'd repromote some of the playboy stuff, they had some gorgeous items in that collection! Wish I had been into MAC back then!!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 11, 2009)

Great haul! The lippies are gorgeous. Enjoy them!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 11, 2009)

I love love love Bunny Pink, great haul!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 11, 2009)

wow! these are super rare items and you got them unused... it looks so legendary... lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow... very nice find... Enjoy it!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah !
Pinkmate is sooo goregeous !!
But I only got 1 so I don't dare to use or even test it.. >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_wow! these are super rare items and you got them unused... it looks so legendary... lol_

 
Yeah, exactly ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm sooo happy....!


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fatastic haul. I wish I had been into MAC for that collection.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 12, 2009)

amazing haul! I want that stuff lol!


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow!! That's a superb haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow! Great haul!! Enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

i remember when the playboyo stuff came out... was even going to buy one of the lipsticks and for some stupid reason didn't! you're super lucky you have it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes it was expencive but totally worth it!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i remember when the playboyo stuff came out... was even going to buy one of the lipsticks and for some stupid reason didn't! you're super lucky you have it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes it was expencive but totally worth it!_

 
Thank you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, it really is.. I'm so happy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had been into MAC back then, I had bought a bunch of Pinkmate l/s..
It's so pretty but I don't wanna use it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who knows a dupe..?


----------



## vuittongirl (Jul 13, 2009)

wow, how lucky!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_Thank you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, it really is.. I'm so happy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had been into MAC back then, I had bought a bunch of Pinkmate l/s..
It's so pretty but I don't wanna use it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who knows a dupe..?_

 
yeah i wouldn't want to use it either! just look at it alot!! hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love looking at your pictures which makes me a weirdo! i think i'd use it on special occasions though!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 13, 2009)

great haul! i love looking at the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the compacts both look sooo cute


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i wouldn't want to use it either! just look at it alot!! hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love looking at your pictures which makes me a weirdo! i think i'd use it on special occasions though!_

 
Hehe, well I'm glad you enjoyed the pics.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohh, I don't dare that neither.. 
They're covered with this coating, so if I use it I remove it...
I know, I'm silly.. lol..


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow - awesome haul! I've always wanted something from MAC for Playboy, seeing those pictures makes me drool too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW! I wish I had got into MAC sooner! The lipsticks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_
barbie.doll: Yeah that would be amazing, but after 2 times they probably won't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You never know! We should send MAC emails for them to re-launch the Playboy collection! Or maybe even make a new one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on girls! Let's do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But wow, that is such a fantastic haul. I would love to have those sets. Gorgeous.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, what a nice haul!!! Everything looks so awesome!!! I did not even know whats MAC Cosmetics is when this collection came out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_You never know! We should send MAC emails for them to re-launch the Playboy collection! Or maybe even make a new one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on girls! Let's do it!_

 
I am up for it!!! It doesnt hurt to try, right?


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, count me in ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Would love even more Playboy stuff.. 
Omg eyeshadows with the bunny imprint like the Barbie ones would be sooo cute..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And a repromote of Pinkmate wouldn't hurt..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 15, 2009)

loves!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Wow, what a nice haul!!! Everything looks so awesome!!! I did not even know whats MAC Cosmetics is when this collection came out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


I am up for it!!! It doesnt hurt to try, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Let's do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should we make a thread on it so other gals can send messages as well?


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_Yeah, count me in ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Would love even more Playboy stuff.. 
Omg eyeshadows with the bunny imprint like the Barbie ones would be sooo cute..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And a repromote of Pinkmate wouldn't hurt..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Ohmygosh, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We really should try to get it done! How awesome would that be? I absolutely love all of the Playmate's make-up. It's always so gorgeous and flawless... *sigh*


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Let's do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should we make a thread on it so other gals can send messages as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I'd think so !
Would be cool to get alot of ppl


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Ohmygosh, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We really should try to get it done! How awesome would that be? I absolutely love all of the Playmate's make-up. It's always so gorgeous and flawless... *sigh*_

 
Yeah, me 2..!!


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_You never know! We should send MAC emails for them to re-launch the Playboy collection! Or maybe even make a new one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on girls! Let's do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But wow, that is such a fantastic haul. I would love to have those sets. Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great idea.  They can call the new l/s Holly, Bridget and Kendra.


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok I'm very jealous. Those are def my dream items. Enjoy lovely


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great find! I didn't even know this existed! I came on to MAC late too! Hahha! Congrats!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2009)

thats one amazing haul! im a huge fan of playboy.. enjoy your new goodies


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i had a bunny pink but my sister's dog chewed it up :'(


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucky. Ebay is Paradise...if thats where you bought it.


----------

